# Judges - Please Read.



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Judges - there is something going on with my PM's so heres my list ; I can get them but I can't send them, I need to email a moderator about that 


Jumping:
1. Highest Jump (Needs picture AND height) – ChingazMyBoy, AlexS, arashowjumper
2. Widest Jump (Needs picture AND width) – ChingazMyBoy, AlexS , arashowjumper

Form (Jumping) – Either X/C or S/J jump:
3. Rider – Under 2ft , arashowjumper, Allison Finch, 
4. Horse– Under 2ft , arashowjumper, Allison Finch
5. Rider – 2ft – 3ft – UnrealJumper, AlexS , arashowjumper
6.Horse 2ft – 3ft - AlexS , , arashowjumper, Allison Finch
7. Rider - 3ft – 4ft – UnrealJumper, Spyder, , arashowjumper
8. Horse 3ft – 4ft – Spyder, , arashowjumper, Allison Finch
9. Rider – 4ft + UnrealJumper, Spyder, AlexS 
10. Horse - 4ft + Spyder, AlexS , , arashowjumper

Form (Dressage):
11. Rider – Under the age of 15 – Spyder, ItzKayley, Allison Finch
12. Rider – Under the age of 30 – Spyder, ItzKayley, Allison Finch
13. Rider – 30+ - Spyder, ItzKayley, Allison Finch


Driving:
14. Driven Miniature Class- ItzKayley, SpiritedLittleCopperSpots
15. Driven Pony Class- ItzKayley, SpiritedLittleCopperSpots
16. Driven Horse Class- ItzKayley, SpiritedLittleCopperSpots
17. Diven Draft Class- ItzKayley, SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

Lunged: 
18. Free Lunged – Carleen, AQHA13, ChingazMyBoy
19. Lungline - Action Shot – ChingazMyBoy, Carleen, AQHA13
20. Lungeline-Yearling - Carleen, ItzKayley, ChingazMyBoy, LoveStory10
21. Lungeline-2yo - Carleen, ItzKayley, ChingazMyBoy, LoveStory10
22. Lungeline – 3yo + - Carleen, ChingazMyBoy, LoveStory10


OTHER
23. Athletic Pasture Shot – ChingazMyBoy, Carleen, AQHA13
24. Best Bond – Horse/Person – Howsecrazy, Carleen, , arashowjumper
25. Best Bond – Horse/Horse - Howsecrazy, Carleen, , arashowjumper
26. Best Silly Shot - Howsecrazy, Carleen, , arashowjumper
27. Worst Position – Flat – ChingazMyBoy, Carleen,	, arashowjumper
28. Worst Position – Jump – ChingazMyBoy, Carleen, , arashowjumper
29. Action Shot - Carleen, , arashowjumper, christabell
30. Fall/Fail – ChingazMyBoy, Carleen, , arashowjumper
31. Bareback – Flat- Carleen, , arashowjumper, ItzKayley
32. Bareback – Over Fence - Carleen, , arashowjumper, ItzKayley
33. Best Rear- Carleen, DraftyAiresMum, arashowjumper
34. Best Kick - Carleen, DraftyAiresMum, arashowjumper
35. Cutest foal - Howsecrazy, Carleen, , arashowjumper
36. Cutest Pony - Howsecrazy, Carleen, , arashowjumper
37. Cutest Horse - Howsecrazy, Carleen, , arashowjumper
38. Costume – Youth - Howsecrazy, Carleen, , arashowjumper
39. Costume – Adult - Howsecrazy, Carleen, , arashowjumper
40. Horse Trick - Howsecrazy, Carleen, , arashowjumper

Western Classes
41. Western Pleasure-Junior horse/pony - bubba13
42. Western Pleasure-Senior horse/pony ¬- bubba13
43. Western Pleasure-Junior Youth (12 years and under. - bubba13
44. Western Pleasure-Senior Youth (13 years and over but not exceeding 18 years.) - bubba13, ItzKayley
45. Western pleasure-Adults - bubba13
46. Barrel Racing Shot – Adult - bubba13, ChingazMyBoy
47. Barrel Racing Shot – Youth- bubba13, ChingazMyBoy
48. Flagging Shot - Adult- bubba13, ItzKayley, ChingazMyBoy
49. Flagging Shot - Youth- bubba13, ItzKayley, ChingazMyBoy
50. Pole Bending Shot- Adult- bubba13, ItzKayley, ChingazMyBoy
51. Pole Bending Shot - Youth- bubba13, ItzKayley, ChingazMyBoy
52. Reining – Adult - ItzKayley, wyominggrandma
53. Reining – Youth - ItzKayley

Trail
54. Trail-Junior Youth - Brighteyes
55. Trail-Senior Youth - AQHA13, Brighteyes, LoveStory10
56. Trail-Adults - AQHA13, Brighteyes
57. Trail-Junior Horse - AQHA13, Brighteyes, LoveStory10
58. Trail-Senior Horse – Brighteyes, LoveStory10
59. Trail-Yearling Led – Brighteyes, ItzKayley
60. Trail-2yo Led. – Brighteyes, ItzKayley

Showmanship 
61. Showmanship-Yearling - ItzKayley
62. Showmanship-Junior Youth - ItzKayley
63. Showmanship-Senior Youth - ItzKayley
64. Showmanship-Amateur - ItzKayley

Halter
65. Halter-Quarter Horse – myhorsesonador, AQHA13, bubba13
66. Halter-Paint Horse – - myhorsesonador, AQHA13, bubba13
68. Halter-Appaloosa, bubba13, ItzKayley
69. 14.2 pony and under. , bubba13, ItzKayley
70. 14.3 to 16 hands horse. , bubba13, ItzKayley
71. 16 hands + class. , bubba13, ItzKayley

Photography
72. Head Shot – MagicAmigo92, Carleen, , arashowjumper
73. Body Shot - MagicAmigo92, Carleen, , arashowjumper
74. Artistic Shot - MagicAmigo92, Carleen, AQHA13
75. Black and White - MagicAmigo92, Carleen, AQHA13
76. Photoshopped - Carleen, AQHA13, arashowjumper


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Can you post a link to the contest and let us know when we should vote?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/huge-contest-*entries-only*-89105/

Please email me your placings - 1st, 2nd, 3rd.
Encouragement award.

As soon as possible.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Not too many entries in the jumper and dressage classes so should have results by late Friday--early Sat.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

As there was only one entry in each class I was assigned (save for the many which had no entries at all) I'm just going to place the summary here.

46. Youth Barrels
Ellygraceee

49. Youth Flagging
Ellygraceee

51. Youth Pole Bending
Ellygraceee

69. Horse Halter
Howsecrazy (the second photo she posted, with the palomino)

70. Horse Halter
SpiritedLittleCopperSpots


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

bubba13 said:


> As there was only one entry in each class I was assigned (save for the many which had no entries at all) I'm just going to place the summary here.


I may as well do the same, as the same issue applies to the classes I am judging too. 

Class 5. Rider 2'-3'
OTTB lover

Class 6. Horse 2'-3'
Onyx - Twilight Arabians

Class 10. Horse 4'+
Onyx - Twilight Arabians.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thankyou very much. No rush with the entries, please do them to the best of your ability instead of rushing.

Thankyou.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Chinga, I PMed my placings. I figured that they could be matched with the other judges on the ONE class that had four entries.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

(I also posted this on the contest thread as well)

There were no entries in any of the Driving Classes, so I have nothing to judge. :-(


----------



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

I pm'd mine though


----------

